# More clue game



## shinyabsol (Nov 3, 2011)

The old one was, well, old and was locked for length so i'm making a new one. 

And I need help on no. 19.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 3, 2011)

19??
I can't figure out no. 1....


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's a hint:what do most people think of when they hear the word pokemon?
That might have been too much. Oh well.


----------



## Monoking (Nov 3, 2011)

shinyabsol said:


> Here's a hint: what do most people think of when they hear the word pokemon?
> That might have been too much. Oh well.
> I would have put it in a spoiler but I don't know how to do them.


Use brackets []  insstead of ().


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh, thanks. Still stuck on 19.
EDIT: got 19, stuck on 20.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 3, 2011)

I've gotten to at least 19 before but now I forget the answer to 8.


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 4, 2011)

think of where you can get it


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn it, stuck on two.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 6, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> Damn it, stuck on two.


Think of something slimy... but not Poison-ous


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2011)

Got it, now stuck on four.

(I totally fail)


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm doing it now.
[fail]And...I'm stuck on 1.[/fail]
EDIT: I'm on two. 
(why do people hate it so? Pikachu!)
EDIT EDIT: Three.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 6, 2011)

For number 3



Spoiler



*Read* through the ENTIRE Marquee of Doom



Number 4
Those are the stats of a certain pokemon...


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 6, 2011)

No.3 You would have to be doomed to not know where the answer is


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm serious, i only guessed something stupid for number three. Guessing is perfection! =D

'someone give me another hint on number four, cause i suck at this. =(


----------



## Superbird (Nov 6, 2011)

They're listed in the order of the games. What is the value of the missing one?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 10, 2011)

Stuck on 4, Superbird's hints aren't really helping me :\


----------



## Superbird (Nov 11, 2011)

What pokemon would have 20 base HP, 10 base Attack, 10 Special Attak and 230 in Defense and special defense?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

...It's not a legend, is it?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

Defense......defense.....................I only have two pokemon in mind. =\


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Nov 11, 2011)

You know, Veekun has a handy stat search.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah I don't know how to use it


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

I used Veekun to find the pokemon, and there was only one pokemon with that stat. Yet when i entered it in the clue game, it said it was wrong. =(

EDIT: YES, on number five now. LS, 



Spoiler



Out of those stats, what is missing? (Here. This is the Veekun Pokesearch, but only fill out the stat section with the stats Superbird said.)




.....dammit, I'm stuck on five


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

I found the Pokemon and missing stat, but when I enter any of the three I get an errormessage


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

Value of the stat, but SPELLING it, not putting it as a number 

Might be too big of a hint, but he's still not getting it. =\


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

Bluh stuck on 7


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

O.O! Tell me numbers 5 and 6!


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 11, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Bluh stuck on 7


Look at old polls

I think I've gotten past this before, but I'm stuck on 23. Got it!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

bulbasaur said:


> Look at old polls
> 
> I think I've gotten past this before, but I'm stuck on 23. Got it!


Found it, but I've tried several answers involving it that don't work :\


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 11, 2011)

It's not a query string. Just stick it together.

Now, I'm on 27 and fairly sure of my answer, but I don't know how to format it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

^ x=y?

Also what the hell is a query string


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 11, 2011)

x=y is a query string. Just put it together like this: xy.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 11, 2011)

I am stuck on number five. =(


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 11, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> I am stuck on number five. =(


You have its numbers... what is it? Note that it has nothing to do with the section on the site called déjà vu.

Okay, giving up on 27. My URL is over 600 characters long, and that's just some of the guesses. Help?

EDIT: Oh, so I have to clear all of my guesses before guessing again with query strings... /facepalm


----------



## Superbird (Nov 11, 2011)

Help on 9?


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 11, 2011)

:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

EDIT: Superbird: Think about Deoxy's forme


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

15 please?

I know it's in the form of x=y, but I'm stumped.


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 11, 2011)

It has nothing to do with Pokémon or the site. What do you have to do to get a clue?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 11, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea


----------



## Superbird (Nov 11, 2011)

I think you misunderstand. Number 9, not number 8.


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh.

This might be a bit much. Version Exclusives

(this part of post @ Superbird)

When you get the answer, it's going to make you go WTF.

(this part of post @ LS99)


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2011)

Now it's 12. Does it refer to a god pokemon or something?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 12



Who did everyone think was the Pokemon God before Gen IV?


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 12, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Spoiler: 12
> 
> 
> 
> Who did everyone think was the Pokemon God before Gen IV?


Wrong clue, LS99.

What would you do in the dark? And no, this isn't a reference to the "don't do funny things" line.
Feel free to ask for less vague clue

EDIT: 612th post /don't know what this means something about hivebent wtf is that


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2011)

I call giving a less vague clue


Still stuck on 15


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, less vague clue, please...


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2011)

This is still going to be a bit vague, but hopefully thought-provoking



Spoiler: 12



What's the opposite of dark, and how do you get it that way?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 12, 2011)

stuck on six (dammit, i need help from everyone. I totally suck at this. =/)


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2011)

DarkAura said:


> stuck on six (dammit, i need help from everyone. I totally suck at this. =/)





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Spoiler: 6
> 
> 
> 
> Who did everyone think was the Pokemon God before Gen IV?


There


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 12, 2011)

*Facepalm* Dammit Mewtwo. Why must that confuse me?

...........seven. Need......Help.....dammit....


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay, I still have no idea. =/



Spoiler: clue 7



Look through all of the past Site polls.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoiler: 12



It is connected with Pokemon


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 12, 2011)

Got seven......dammit, I'm gonna need help on all the questions. *bangs head on keyboard out of frustration!*


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2011)

oh my god im such an idiot

Now it's fourteen. Does it have to do with where Absol first appears? The Anime? The games?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2011)

^Yes to the first


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 12, 2011)

Is the answer to number 8 relevant to a Pokemon in anyway?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 12, 2011)

...okay, where do I look for the answer to number 15?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 12, 2011)

Superbird said:


> ...okay, where do I look for the answer to number 15?


*shrug*
Dunno, I'm also stuck on it


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 13, 2011)

Superbird said:


> ...okay, where do I look for the answer to number 15?


You don't. You sit at a computer, type random query strings and be amazed at the stupidity of the answer.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, yes, I've looked at the source code hint. I'm still lost.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you, page 15 of the original Clue Game thread!

Need help on 16


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 13, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Thank you, page 15 of the original Clue Game thread!
> 
> Need help on 16


The answer relates to something on the site


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2011)

Help on 23 now, please. =3


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know how to interpret the title, but the source code comments really help.

If you still have difficulty: It's a Pokémon


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2011)

Which generation is it from? I've tried Arbok and Ekans, and both of them backwards, but it didn't work...


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 13, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Which generation is it from? I've tried Arbok and Ekans, and both of them backwards, but it didn't work...


Check your spelling


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, I'm officially stuck on 27.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2011)

Bluhhhhhhhh, I know what 16 is referencing, but I can't seem to get the right answer ::::(


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2011)

Spoiler: clue 16



What is the alternative to being hanged? What is used on you?


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 13, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Okay, I'm officially stuck on 27.


It's a query string. See the old thread for any more details. Also, don't screw up like I did.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Spoiler: clue 16
> 
> 
> 
> What is the alternative to being hanged? What is used on you?


>:?

I tried it and it didn't work
It's the G word, right?


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 13, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> >:?
> 
> I tried it and it didn't work
> It's the G word, right?


No.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2011)

bulbasaur said:


> No.


Well then I have absolutely no fucking idea

What other method of execution is there that is also a Pokemon move???


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 13, 2011)

Spoiler: Giveaway



It's a game on the main site


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2011)

bulbasaur said:


> Spoiler: Giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game on the main site


*facepalm*

I KNOW that >:\

/frustrated


----------



## Superbird (Nov 13, 2011)

what move does it use on you?


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 13, 2011)

Whoops past that

On 20


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 15, 2011)

I finished it a while ago. Who needs lots of help?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 15, 2011)

on 27, please.


----------



## Aether (Nov 16, 2011)

26 for me.


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 17, 2011)

Superbird said:


> on 27, please.


It says quantity is greater than quality. and check the source code


Aether said:


> 26 for me.


the last  whats another word for mention of 2006


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm on 20.


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 18, 2011)

It's a Pokémon associated with love


----------



## Superbird (Nov 18, 2011)

OHHHHHH I GET IT

On to 28 now. This one I don't get.


----------



## bulbasaur (Nov 18, 2011)

Level one spoiler: It's a Pokémon
Level two spoiler: It got abandoned, then rescued, then ditched. It is quite popular, however, among Pokémon fans
Level three spoiler: It's the pre-evolution of a Pokémon almost as popular and symbolic to non-fans as Pikachu. It got abandoned in the early first season of the Pokémon animé

Hope that's enough.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow I had been spelling it wrong the whole time

On 21


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2011)

guy standing behind you said:


> It says quantity is greater than quality. and check the source code
> 
> 
> the last  whats another word for mention of 2006


Does that mean something that happened during 2006, or after?


----------



## guy standing behind you (Nov 21, 2011)

after, but not too much after


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 1, 2011)

Help, stuck on 21.


----------



## lizardman974 (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't visited the site in a while, and when I came back, what's the first thing I do? The clue game, of course. And where am I stuck even after reading every single page of this? Clue 30, of course.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 11, 2011)

Can you help me with 21?


----------



## Superbird (Dec 12, 2011)

And I with 28?


----------



## skyironsword (Jul 17, 2012)

Waaay more efficient if we just post every answer/at least a hint in a spoiler, right? I put two hints for each... simple and advanced. (Unless I couldn't think of any...)

Not sure how you do that... but I'll try. 1, simple  first thing that you think of when you hear pokemon, thats the popular part 
1, advanced  people dont like it because it keeps shocking people
Yay, it worked after 3 edits.  2, simple  non-poison squishy thing 
Next. I had a bit of trouble with this one. 3, simple (warning; unrelated to clue)  It's in the marquee, near the middle. 
4, simple  It's a Pokemon's stats. It shows five, in the order they appear which stat is missing? (type the stat as a word, not a number.) 
4, advanced  Shuckle's stats. Speed is missing, how much speed does Shuckle have? (As a word. e.g. not 1, one.) 
5, simple  The clue means the actual Pokemon from six. 

I'll put more when I figure out their answers. Anyone care to help me with 6? Makes no sense...


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 17, 2012)

It may be more "efficient", but no, I don't want people giving out all the answers, or hints towards all the answers that are completely unrelated to the actual clue from in the game. That defeats the whole point of the game, which is figuring out _the clue you're given_. Hinting at what the clue is talking about or how to find out is fine.


----------



## skyironsword (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay Butterfree. Edited them so that they were related to the clues. (although I couldnt' figure out how to make Hairbrush relate to the clue. Personally I'd prefer if everything was related to Pokemon somehow, and not torture me with the Marquee.)

And what is six? I don't understand the clue.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm starting the Clue game again, and now I'm stuck on number two. Can someone at least tell me what generation it's from, because I'm keep wanting to say Shellos and Pidgey. :/


----------



## Superbird (Jul 17, 2012)

Spoiler: Clue #2



Generation 1. Remember that you can usually mold squishy things into whatever you want.





Spoiler: Clue #6



Think about what happened at the advent of the fourth generation. Which pokemon had its role replaced?



Can anyone help me with 28?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2012)

Ha ha, I have no idea why the answer to number three is the answer. O\____/O I remembered my random guess from before.

Number four help?

EDIT: Nevermind. Number five help?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 17, 2012)

Spoiler: Number 3



It was something you could only get from doing the unthinkable and wasting like 30 minutes of your day.





Spoiler: Number 5



Think back to clue #4...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2012)

_Oh._ me why did you keep thinking butch no it's not butch stop thinking it's butch

Number eight? (I'm on number seven, but I know where to find seven's answer)

Number nine?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll give you a clue. 



Spoiler: number 9



All of those pokemon are in the same situation as Tyranitar. Only half the world can get them. Why?


----------



## erglthastaser (Aug 27, 2012)

Help on clue #21, anybody?


----------



## Supersmew (Nov 4, 2012)

Spoiler



Just Testin' [ /spoiler] I swear I CANNOT get No.4! But thats normal with it. Madrigal.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 6, 2012)

Spoiler: clue 4



Think meta. What do those numbers represent?



Also, you type spoiler tags without the space in the last tag. [ispoiler]like this.[/ispoiler]


----------



## Takashi2000 (Nov 25, 2012)

Could someone give a more specific hint for Clue 5?
Here's the hint for Clues 1 to 4.
[removed by Butterfree; please stick to hints that help you understand what the actual clue is getting at, not hints that just provide a different, easier clue for the same answer]


----------



## Superbird (Nov 25, 2012)

Spoiler: Clue 5



It says Deja vu. That means you've already seen it. Now what might it be referring to that you've already seen? There might be a hint in some of the previous questions.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmm... I have gotten to I think Clue #7, but as I re-try this, I can't remember the answer for #4! And I don't understand Birdy's hint for it...

EDIT: Nevermind, I got it :P


----------



## nata36 (Dec 15, 2013)

Stumped on nine.  Does it have to do with evolution? Or generation?


----------



## Spoon (Dec 15, 2013)

nata36 said:


> Stumped on nine.  Does it have to do with evolution? Or generation?


Not evolution. Also the clue's over five years old, so think back a generation or two.


----------



## JoeTheGoomba (Feb 13, 2014)

Help on 17? I look through this thread and the old one and STILL I don't get it. I get nothing. Equal rates of gender, but oft considered tender... Don't get it.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 13, 2014)

Think...What pokémon has an equal gender ratio but is often stereotyped to be one gender?


----------



## JoeTheGoomba (Feb 15, 2014)

Hmm... Jynx? ...Actually, is it a legendary?


----------



## Darklord13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Can anyone help me with 11?


----------



## hubberducky (Jun 16, 2016)

Clue 8 is hard for me D:


----------



## Superbird (Jun 16, 2016)

Spoiler: clue 8



I don't know how young/old you are, but this question dates back to before Diamond and Pearl, back when Deoxys couldn't change forme through some ingame meteorites.


----------



## hubberducky (Jun 17, 2016)

Dammit, now I'm stuck on nine. I get 



Spoiler



that it's not about evolution, and that I probably need a query string, but, like, dafuq am I doing? I should be good at this, I love this stuff.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 17, 2016)

You don't need a query string for 9, I don't think that occurs until a lot further in. 



Spoiler: clue 9



Think a bit harder about what "for half the world" means, and why these particular pokémon are presented. Keep in mind this quiz was made sometime during gen 4 and hasn't really been updated since.


----------



## hubberducky (Jun 17, 2016)

Superbird said:


> You don't need a query string for 9, I don't think that occurs until a lot further in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for that, but I still don't understand the question. Is it a Pokemon? Or a region? Idk


----------



## Superbird (Jun 17, 2016)

hubberducky said:


> Ok, thanks for that, but I still don't understand the question. Is it a Pokemon? Or a region? Idk





Spoiler: Question 9



All of them share the trait that, in a certain game, they can only be obtained using the same method


----------



## hubberducky (Jun 18, 2016)

Ok, had to copy paste the list into Google to get it lol. Now am stuck on 10. :(


----------



## Superbird (Jun 18, 2016)

Spoiler: Clue 10



What exactly are these images displaying? What's with the 's' that's in between the Scyther and the Mewtwo's back sprite - is that a clue in itself as to what the question is looking for you to do? Also, keep in mind japanese names still exist.


----------



## hubberducky (Jun 29, 2016)

Now gotten up to 21.  I've got -1/3, Ouch, and "So much for Superpower." I feel like this is something stat-related, but if so, I have NO idea.


----------



## sanderidge (Jul 1, 2016)

same on #21! I was thinking that it might have to do with what stats go down but that doesn't work. 

anyone else out there?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 1, 2016)

The "superpower" is a bit misleading; it is not a reference to the _move_ Superpower (notice it's not capitalized). In the upcoming Python port of the site, it's just "So much for that power."


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 24, 2016)

Um... I'm stuck on Number 5. Deja vu what?


----------



## Superbird (Sep 24, 2016)

audrey729 said:


> Um... I'm stuck on Number 5. Deja vu what?





Spoiler: Clue 5



Remember your answer to number 4? This question follows that. What did you look at to find the answer to number 4?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

And utterly stuck on 29. I've read the hints in the former thread, but I still don't get it - I never actually got clue 22 from the site itself, I solved it with the thread hints. So I can't exactly look for the answer to 29 anywhere...

Help? ._.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 21, 2016)

The hints given here for 22 and 29 may be confusing you - I changed these clues when I revamped the site, because 22 was really obnoxiously hard and 29 referred back to clue 22. They have the same answers now as they used to, but they no longer have anything to do with one another, or with what they used to be referencing.


----------



## nyaanyaaowo (Feb 24, 2018)

No matter that this thread is dead, I need serious help with number 25. I've looked and looked and still have no heckin clue... halp pls >~<

Nevermind! I found it out, ugh -_- I was entering literally all the ones I could think of and it just came to mind....


----------



## SplitPSoup (Apr 6, 2020)

I am very confused on 17, there are so many pokemon. Gardevoir, Delphox, Primarina, Gothitelle. Idk what is it

EDIT: i got it after looking through the old forum. Now i need help for 24. Can anyone help?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

could anyone lend a hand and give any hints for the new version of clue 22? I know that it has to do with stats, but I haven't played any of the games other than pokemon go (and a tiny bit of ORAS through an emulator) yet so I don't know that much about stats rising and lowering.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2020)

FishFaceTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> could anyone lend a hand and give any hints for the new version of clue 22? I know that it has to do with stats, but I haven't played any of the mainseries games  so I don't know that much about stats rising and lowering.


what is  the clue for number 22?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

here is a screenshot.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2020)

I don't think it's stats lowering and rising i think it's a pokémon. Try Kecleon


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

hmmm... just tried that and it didn't work. then i tried greninja/froakie based on the reply from Sandstone-Shadow. that didnt work either


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2020)

Idk, sorry.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

it's okay. i'll browse some more forums


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2020)

;) good luck


----------



## Butterfree (May 6, 2020)

JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> here is a screenshot.View attachment 493


What is your interpretation of what the clue is saying?


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

when the pokemon evolves, it gains better typing and movesets, but at the cost of it's stat's lowering. also Hi Butterfree!


----------



## Butterfree (May 6, 2020)

JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> when the pokemon evolves, it gains better typing and movesets, but at the cost of it's stat's lowering. also Hi Butterfree!


Well, not necessarily _lowering_. Otherwise that's it! All you have to do is figure out which Pokémon this is. You can look up base stats in most online Pokédexes - but you can actually find the answer to this one somewhere on the site.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 6, 2020)

Okay, Thanks!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2020)

I know the answer i know the answer! Heres a hint: Butterfree loves this pokémon and she made a dating sim about it


----------



## SplitPSoup (Aug 10, 2020)

I am now stuck on 23. I've look at the updates yet nothing helpful


----------

